# HDMI out with 1080p?



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Please, has anyone been able to get the nexus to output to 1080p using the MHL adapter? Both my TV and my monitor seem to be displaying 720p through the cable. Anyone know what coup be wrong here?

Running AOKP build 9 and Fabulous Apex kernel v4 @ 1.4GHz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude - I didn't even know that the GN did video output! What is this cable you speak of? Can I get a link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droideka7510 (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that the same adaptor I bought for my rezound? I still have it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iankellogg (Dec 2, 2011)

its limited to 720p. sorry but that is ehat it is. it kind of sucks since the razr could do 1080p


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yes you can use an MHL adapter to output via HDMI. It is really nice.

And thanks iankellog for clearing that up. I read on various places that the nexus could output to 1080. It is on Wikipedia too. Oh well! 720p looks good enough for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Check this out on AMZN:

Samsung MHL to HDMI Adapter - Data Cable - Retail Packaging for AT&T SGH-i77 & T-Mobile SGH-T989
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LGUDKK/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

Any adapter will work. Even the one from HTC.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iankellogg (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't have my adapater yet so I can't confirm this but I think the movies app can output 1080p but the rest of android will still be 720p


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Check this out on AMZN:
> 
> Samsung MHL to HDMI Adapter - Data Cable - Retail Packaging for AT&T SGH-i77 & T-Mobile SGH-T989
> http://www.amazon.co...p_am_us?ie=UTF8
> ...


Is it putting out 1080p on videos and netflix?


----------



## tna206 (Oct 3, 2011)

Monoprice ones work great u can get like five for the price of the Samsung onesB-)


----------



## networkmagician419 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok so, i used to have the *Samsung Infuse*, it came with an HDMI adapter, which has a power port on the side of it... Only problem is, when i hook it all up (with the power cord attached), nothing happens on my Gnex or the TV.. can anyone tell me what is wrong? Is this the correct adapter?

Edit - Im using Rootzboat rom with the stock kernel.. not stock rom


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I was trying the YouTube application and it seems to not be outputting 1080p. I haven't tried Netflix since I don't have that. If MHL doesn't work the first time, you'll need tl reboot the phone. It happened to me as well.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

I just purchased the mono price one, cant wait


----------



## droideka7510 (Jul 25, 2011)

hahaaaa it works! Played dead space on the big screen, awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus Zygot3 1.8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

I confirmed that it does output 1080p through MHL, it just has to be a 1080p source.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> I confirmed that it does output 1080p through MHL, it just has to be a 1080p source.


I think that's true. I read somewhere that if the video is 1080p then it plays in 1080p. Anything else is 720p.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I brought one on monorpice but using the nexus charger on the adapter and the displaying keeps cutting my video in and out. Like it can't keep up with the demand for power .

Anyone suggest any ? Fix or better charger than the stock nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

I use a USB cord either from my TV or cable box. Works great for me.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> I use a USB cord either from my TV or cable box. Works great for me.


So the TV or box is powering it eh? I gotta give that a shot. Ever get the screen to fit in right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> I confirmed that it does output 1080p through MHL, it just has to be a 1080p source.


Are you following me around?


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Haha


----------

